# need some lighting suggestions for a 20 gallon high



## Aeri (Oct 1, 2010)

hi all, I'm new, please be patient with me.  I have a 20 gallon high aquarium, and am trying to figure out what lighting to use. I'm a bit overwhelmed. I was planning on DIY Co2 (and I know I would need fertilization), so I am wondering if anyone could offer some lighting options for me with that in mind. I was looking at 24 inch 48 watt T5ho basically because I have no other idea what else would fit on my tank, but would those be too strong for the co2, and what type of plants would do well with it? Would that give me low, med or high light considering they are t5ho and 2.4 wpg? and more importantly, what would you recommend instead, if that light would be too much for just DIY Co2? Links to specific fixtures would be greatly appreciated if possible although I know that's asking a lot. At this point I'm just so exasperated because it seems to hard to find straightforward answers, that I'm just wishing someone could just tell me what lighting to buy..


----------



## fishingkid1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I had a 2X24W (48W total) fixture over my 20G high with DIY co2 and ended up with having tons of problems. With 2 t5ho bulbs over a 20G high, it's considered "high light" After much frustration I ended up going to pressurized.
However, you could probably find a coralife 2X14W**** T5NO fixture that would be more suited to DIY co2.

T5HO puts out more light per watt than NO. Actually a lot more. Therefore not as much is needed.

ADD:

Such as the one here: http://www.bigalsonline.com/product...medium=Comparison+Shopping&CAWELAID=388698126


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Aeri said:


> hi all, I'm new, please be patient with me.  I have a 20 gallon high aquarium, and am trying to figure out what lighting to use. I'm a bit overwhelmed. I was planning on DIY Co2 (and I know I would need fertilization), so I am wondering if anyone could offer some lighting options for me with that in mind. I was looking at 24 inch 48 watt T5ho basically because I have no other idea what else would fit on my tank, but would those be too strong for the co2, and what type of plants would do well with it? Would that give me low, med or high light considering they are t5ho and 2.4 wpg? and more importantly, what would you recommend instead, if that light would be too much for just DIY Co2? Links to specific fixtures would be greatly appreciated if possible although I know that's asking a lot. At this point I'm just so exasperated because it seems to hard to find straightforward answers, that I'm just wishing someone could just tell me what lighting to buy..


I do not know if you have to be a member to see this but, try it.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html

Imo, if you install the fixture at least 12" above the tank you should be OK.


----------

